# Knife roll or....?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've never had to transport my knives anywhere, but this spring I'll be doing a 90-minute demonstration/tasting for a small group of adults. I'll want to take some of my knives (probably 3 or 4).

I'm a home cook. I expect I'll be working with a Henckels 10" chef knife, a 5-1/2" Global all-purpose knife and one sweet Kyocera paring knife  that need safe transportation. (I may bring a 7" Henckels santoku as well.) 

I'd like to hear about knife rolls or the Lamson knife safes or any other ingenious homebrewed method that won't cost a fortune.

Thanks in advance for the insights.

Mezz


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Had the same problem as you did, and found that there was a really dreadfull assortment of knife rolls on the market. 
Now, I don't want to sound arogent or anything, but jeez, knives are sharp, designed that way, but the knife roll mnfctrs haven't figured this one out yet. What's out there is a nylon roll with pockets for handles, some have a goofy strap so you can wear the roll like a sling bag. There is no provision to prevent the sharp tips from cutting through the material and poking you or cutting you, there is no provision to secure the knives so they don't slide out of the pockets and cut, there is no provision to stop the edges from banging against each other.

I took such a roll and "customized" it. Lee Valley sells rare-earth magnets, about the size of a nickel, and they sell a metal disc, made to hold the magnet and increase it's strength, At about 3-4" above each pocket for the handles, I pop-riveted the mangentic holder to the material and popped the magnet in. This ensures that the knife sits in it's pocket and stays that way during roll-up an transport. Figure on about 2 bucks for each magnet and it's holder, they're worth it.

And those goofy shoulder straps? Throw them away. If the case slides with the tips pointing downwards as you walk, if you're lucky the knife will poke out, and not cut yourself, if you're not lucky, they could cut the nylon roll and fall out and get you good in the feet....


----------



## chicken_dog (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a suggestion, i bought some blade protectors for all my globals and i keep them in a toolbox. Easy as pie do this and you will be extremely happy.


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

When I used to cater a lot, I would just put plastic edge guards on my knives before they went into the roll. Before I got that sophisticated, I would just wrap each knife in a little newspaper and carry them in a bag- just like they do at the knife shop.


E


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I use a Messermeister knife roll (available for about $20 on Amazon) and edge guards for each knife.

Though it's the smaller 8 pocket version, it has smaller pockets for pens, instant reads, business cards, etc. It also has a mesh pocket for larger items. That's where I keep my edge guards when it's not carrying knives. 

I've never had a problem with edge damage or cutting of the knife roll (or anything else, for that matter.)

BTW, since 99% of the knife rolls in use are black, I recommend getting a different color to cut down on the chances of someone picking up your knife roll by accident (or not by accident).


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I've looked at the option of knife guards, but it didn't seem logical to me when used with a knife roll. I have used knife guards and highly recommend them, but not for knife rolls. If a knife roll secures the knife by having the handle sit in a pocket, the only way to remove the knife is to grasp it by the blade. Since the knife guard slides onto the blade, you can't pull the knife out of the pocket or all you'd get is an empty knife guard.

I've got a big ol' Craftsman toolbox with two drawers that I've got most of my knives and stuff in at home. But it's too big and cumbersome--and valuable-- to leave at work.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Hmm. For some reason, I've never had that problem, either with my big or small knives.

My knives come out of the roll just fine, with the edge guards intact. Maybe different knife roll designs.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi Mezz!

Unless you are going to be doing this on a regular basis, save your money. Good knife bags don't come cheap. Knife guards are good and fairly cheap, but there is a third option that I used when I was a student. I would wrap my knives, usually two at a time (no touching) in a rubber mat that doubled up as my cutting board mat. So you get two uses for the price of one. You can always use a rubber band around the wrapped knives for safety. 

Let us know what you have gone with. Good luck on your demo! (new career? )


----------



## liuser22 (Feb 9, 2007)

u could always get an attache case too  
i currently have a knife roll and use edge gaurds and have had no problems with it. everyone in my class as well use a knife roll, some even without edge gaurds (doesnt sound like a good idea to me...). 

No matter what, if you are transporting knives get the edge gaurds for your safety and your knives


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

Similar idea - I used to use thick woven placemats which you can usually buy at Walmart or Target, etc. for pretty cheap - or use the old ones you are ready to replace.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Anneke, this won't come to much after the demo. It's for synagogue members and friends to attend as part of our adult education classes. A temple member and her husband own a restaurant nearby and the demo will happen there. (How many restrateurs would open their kitchens for outsiders to spend 90 minutes there? My friend would- the place is _immaculate_.)


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I occasionally am asked to do demos, and other times carry my stuff to other peoples homes. But this doesn't happen often enough to justify investing in a knife roll or any other equipment.

What I do is make cardboard blade protectors, tailored to each knife. Doesn't take but a few seconds. These slip over the blades (like a sheath for a fixed-blade sports knife).

The knives and other equipment I think I need are carried in a plastic fishing tackle box. 

To my mind, that's the easiest, cheapest, and most efficient way to do it for the occasional traveling cook.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

A low tech solultion, is to fold shirt cardboard around the blades, and wrap each in a kitchen towel. Costs nothing, yet is very protective.


----------

